# Flounder limits with low tides and strong winds - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*6/4/2018*
I had new customer Bill T. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with South wind at 20mph and very low tide levels. Nothing came easy tonight, and low water levels meant we had to fish far from shore, in choppy water areas exposed to the wind. Water clarity was poor, but that's where the flounder wanted to be. Whenever we found clear water, there were no flounder in the area. We ended with a 15 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead. They had a great time, and the big smiles say it all...

*Upcoming open dates:
June: 28
July: 6, 7, 9-12, 15, 16, 18, 23, 24, 27, 28, 30, 31
August: 2-5, 7-17, 19-26, 28, 29, 31*

I also do "late trips" if I finish quickly with my first group. Late trips usually leave the dock 11pm-1am. Please call for availability. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked.

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053

#floundergigging


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

When you are planning your next trip to the coast, consider the Fish N' Gig package that Capt. Nathan Beabout and I offer. I guarantee you, it will be the trip of a lifetime. The package includes 1 day of wadefishing with lures for trout and reds on the flats with Capt. Nathan out of Seadrift, and 1 night of flounder gigging with Capt. Rick in Rockport, leaving from Goose Island State Park.

This trip is a great way to "beat the heat". Wadefishing during the day keeps you cool, and flounder gigging at night is comfortable and relaxing without the brutal summer sun beating down.

*Fish N' Gig Package Prices:*
*3 people - $1100
4 people - $1300
5 people - $1500*

Please call Capt. Nathan or myself if you need more details or want to book...

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

